# BIND DNS Fails



## qwaven (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have a proxy server running Dansguardian and Squid.

My goal is to have BIND do local dns resolving for the proxy.

BIND appears to be starting up fine. However I'm not sure if its working.

Secondly there is a site (internal to the network) that doesn't seem to resolve automatically. I had to put a manual entry in the hosts file. 

The network consists of several 'child domains' which ideally it would be nice if the proxy would search to resolve host names to. Example: server1 = server1.child1.domain.com

However the proxy is not part of the domain. Any idea how this can be done?

I've tried adding all the child domains to resolve.conf Example: search child1.domain.com
and have dns severs within the network there also.

Thoughts?


----------



## takizo (Jun 25, 2010)

You can try to setup a zone for child1.domain.com. You can find out whether your DNS is working by
telnet theserverip 53 
or 
dig @theserverip http://www.google.com


----------



## hydra (Jun 25, 2010)

Try to post your configuration of BIND.


----------



## qwaven (Jun 25, 2010)

Takizo


```
telnet 127.0.0.1 53
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
```

DNS lookups work fine for google...etc I'm talking looking up 'internal' addresses of other computers host names...etc.

Tried to post the config but I was told my post is to long. Is there a specific section you would like me to post? It should be fairly default.

All I need is to be able to resolve internal hosts and append FQDM if required.

ping hostname1 = ping hostname1.child1.domain.com

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hydra (Jun 25, 2010)

Perhaps you should only add *search domain.com* instead of *search child1.domain.com*.


----------



## qwaven (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi hydra,

Sorry for the delay in response. Got side tracked. 

I've tried changing my */etc/resolv.conf* to search *domain.com* instead of *child1.domain.com* but that does not appear to change anything. I've also tried adding multiple search fields and domain field. (see below) 

My resolv.conf looks something like this:


```
domain child1.domain.com

search child1.domain.com
search child2.domain.com
search child3.domain.com
search domain.com

nameserver 127.0.0.1
nameserver dns1
nameserver dns2
```

Any thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## takizo (Jul 15, 2010)

Try to remove unnecessary line. 

try to dig <hostname> and see what is the reply.


----------

